# True gun control



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

https://www.newsmax.com/t/newsmax/article/876729/16

Great shot. The 50 caliber machine gun Ma Duce is closer to a hundred than 40. Perhaps they errored and it's a fifty cal sniper rifle.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

Camel923 said:


> https://www.newsmax.com/t/newsmax/article/876729/16
> 
> Great shot. The 50 caliber machine gun Ma Duce is closer to a hundred than 40. Perhaps they errored and it's a fifty cal sniper rifle.


supposed to be an Browning 50 cal - they got it mounted on a wall somewhere

something I don't understand about the whole incident - it was some kind of ISIS meeting with 20+ brass - Why wasn't there a big whack by a Predator or artillery strike ?? - why only a gosh & by golly one-in-a-zillion sniper shot ....


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Illini Warrior said:


> supposed to be an Browning 50 cal - they got it mounted on a wall somewhere
> 
> something I don't understand about the whole incident - it was some kind of ISIS meeting with 20+ brass - Why wasn't there a big whack by a Predator or artillery strike ?? - why only a gosh & by golly one-in-a-zillion sniper shot ....


A pred strike kills 20, and the next camp over mourns.
A sniper shot from a mile away that explodes their commander into pieces sends chills down every spine for hundreds of miles.
The mental effects of effective sniper warfare can do more than a hundred drone strikes.


----------



## WhatTheHeck (Aug 1, 2018)

Illini Warrior said:


> supposed to be an Browning 50 cal - they got it mounted on a wall somewhere
> 
> something I don't understand about the whole incident - it was some kind of ISIS meeting with 20+ brass - Why wasn't there a big whack by a Predator or artillery strike ?? - why only a gosh & by golly one-in-a-zillion sniper shot ....


The unit was on a special secret patrol.

Air or arty assets may not have been available for that area.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

We had a string of fire bases along the DMZ in Vietnam, one of which overlooked an NVA camp on the other side.
Everyday an NVA Soldier would stand guard near the huge North Vietnamese flag.
Carlos Hathcock rigged a scope to a Browning M2 and hit the Soldier with his third shot.
That remained in the longest sniper shot on record for almost 40 years.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Great shot, but not close to the longest kill marked by a Canuck last year.

https://www.newsweek.com/sniper-shoots-isis-fighter-dead-over-one-mile-away-1069903


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

The SAS has some rough and tough hombres in it, and now there is an ex-ISIS commander that knows it. That was one heck of a shot, and I have never heard of anything like that; at least not from a moving chopper.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Whoops, double post.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

This is a M2. The weapon shown there is not a M2 Not even close . They are showing you 50 mounted in a helicopter. They never said it was made for the helicopter. If they did I would full call BS. The M2 is full auto but can be turned to single shot. Effective range is about 2000 yards. Suppression 2,700 yards. Could the shot be made sure.
I am betting they had already set it up with a scope, it had been fired at range before and gunner had a lot of time to work out his shot. They had been watching that area you dam sure can bet. 
We often shot 1,500 yards with them in single at vehicle size targets Then with full auto and ripped them up.
Two common barrel lengths the one shown and a shorter one often used by Marines. With tripod and all weapon parts it is heavy and is a crew serve weapon. Designed in 1918 put in service officially in 1933. Another of the great weapon by Mr. Browning . Many times they have searched for a replacement, it is still here. It has seen a few mods one of the most recent major ones was faster setup by no longer needing to set head space and timing


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

From both articles....Definitely a vehicle mounted M2. That particular MG was 40 years old, not that M2's are a 40 year old system....



> the sniper used a powerful .50 Cal Browning machine gun mounted on an armed vehicle, the Daily Star said.





> Using a a huge .50-caliber Browning machine gun that was nearly 40 years old, the unnamed sergeant, a veteran of Iraq and Syria, managed to hit the fighter directly in the chest with a shot that blew off the commander's arm and shoulder.


----------

